# Summer steelhead



## alderman (Jun 18, 2009)

Fresh out of the Columbia River.


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Jun 18, 2009)

very nice, how was it caught?


----------



## CrappieKeith (Jun 19, 2009)

They sure are fun to catch!


----------



## fredmc (Jun 19, 2009)

Best time here all year is the fall steelhead run out of lake Erie!


----------



## alderman (Jun 19, 2009)

Wood Scrounge said:


> very nice, how was it caught?



Bank plunking with a spin n glo. Toss it out. Sit back in a lawn chair on a nice sandy beach, shoot the breeze with the other fishermen, roast a hot dog or two on the fire, and wait for the bell to ring. Life doesn't get much better. If I remember, I'll take a camera down and film the "action.


----------



## Kydan (Jun 24, 2009)

alderman said:


> Bank plunking with a spin n glo. Toss it out. Sit back in a lawn chair on a nice sandy beach, shoot the breeze with the other fishermen, roast a hot dog or two on the fire, and wait for the bell to ring. Life doesn't get much better. If I remember, I'll take a camera down and film the "action.



That's' called kicked back fishing.


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 24, 2009)

The steelhead run in our local 'Thompson River' is dismal again. Hence no fishing.
Nice fish!!!


----------

